# finally a website



## Unmanedpilot (Oct 8, 2006)

So im creating a website as basicly a gallery. I only have one gallery up and need to figure out how to convert a .psd into .html before I fiannly get my entire site up. Comments are greatly welcomed on not only the site so far but also the pictures.

http://www.tucsonphotos.byethost10.com/


----------



## dewey (Oct 8, 2006)

As far as the photoshop issue is concerned you could simply use the "save for web" command to save the .psd as a .jpg.  Then you could place the .jpg on an .html document.  If it's simple you could do it with notepad... just be sure to add <center> and </center> on the photo.  You can't make a .psd file and .html file, but you can display an image on a web page OR just display the image by linking to it.

If you are looking to create an image map (clickable photo) then you will need to use an HTML editor... there are free ones out there like coffee cup that work fine.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Unmanedpilot (Oct 8, 2006)

actually i figured it out, i just needed to "save optimised as" and it gives me the image files and html file i need


----------

